# OFF GRID, SURVIVALIST, PREPPER or HOMESTEAD! Mid TN



## Tsscrapin (Jun 18, 2013)

Just to start I love this home and land and do not want to move. Moving do to job. 
Almost new home sits 600ft off the road and cannot be seen from the road. Breathtaking view of the Milky Way with no light pollution. 
FULLY FUNCTIONAL OFF GRID setup as it sits! Solar and wind power is in place and has a generator for higher power uses or backup. Has water tower, and septic. One year old cabin sitting on 5.025 acres with no restrictions in sugar tree, tn. The house is roughly 724 sq ft with 224 sq ft of it in loft space for bedroom. The back deck is 8x40ft. Out building and small animal barn.
Interior of home is live in ready, fully insulated , lower area drywalled and painted, ceiling is ready to be finished. Windows all are LOW-E efficiency type windows. The house keeps warm and toasty in the winter with the glass front Ashley wood stove.
There is county water and electric supply at the road, to attach to if you so desire.
Land is hilly with a great garden spot, many vegetables and herbs have already been planted. Food supply is endless with an abundance of small and large game for hunting, fruit trees, and berries. Secound building site has been cleared on land. Once harvested for its hardwoods, trees now are growing back nicely. Fresh clean spring water available nearby with easy collection access. 
Public access to Tn river is just a few minutes down the road to enjoy all the river recreations. EASY ACCESS to I- 40 is a 5 minute drive and walmart is within a 30 minute drive.
Asking price is $40,000. [email protected] for questions.


----------



## Tsscrapin (Jun 18, 2013)

Here are some pictures.


----------



## Tsscrapin (Jun 18, 2013)

From drive.


----------



## old school (Aug 26, 2012)

Awesome place


----------



## Tsscrapin (Jun 18, 2013)

Thank you. Trying to figure out how to get more pictures up not upside down...lol I hate to leave it. But family is more important.


----------



## backwoods (Sep 12, 2004)

Looks like a nice private place & a reasonable price. Someone should grab this up! Post more pics of inside, how far away is the spring, etc.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What county, or "city/town" is the nearest to this place?

Love the looks of it.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Tsscrapin said:


> Thank you. Trying to figure out how to get more pictures up not upside down...lol I hate to leave it. But family is more important.


Go to pictures on your computer menu. Then when you pull them up, there should be at top or bottom, an arrow to the right or left for turning that way, just keep turning until right side up, then save.

That saved photo will be what you upload. to this thread.

Looking forward to seeing more about this nice place.


----------



## dishNspoon2008 (Apr 18, 2012)

wow, I'd love to see more pictures!! $40,000 is PERFECT price-wise for us. how's the land lay?


----------



## Tsscrapin (Jun 18, 2013)

Sorry. We have been packing all day. 

AngieM2
We are in sugar tree TN, parsons TN, to the south, would be the nearest place with more then a post office or school. North of us is Camden TN they have a wal-mart and other things. 

Thank you for the picture advice. I will try it when I get to my PC. 

DishNspoon

In what regard are you asking? It's hilly here. The house is tucked into a very shallow valley. It is recovering Clear cut. The forest is bonding back with vigor. The hills are covered in wild black berries and blue berries. Just the bushes on the sides of the drive have yealded at least 2gals of blackberries in the last 2 days. I've only had time to pick the ones on the drive. Im sure if i had more time i could double that. My husband stopped and picked a handful of blue berries from the top of the hill and didn't put a dent in that bush today too. 

Please feel free to ask any other questions. Also be patient as we are packing for the move right now.


----------



## Tsscrapin (Jun 18, 2013)

This is not a great picture. It's a shot of the fire pit. The pallet is actually a bridge over a seasonal creek. This would also be a great area for a garden that would have natural irrigation to it. This was our plan. It has endless possibilities.


----------



## Tsscrapin (Jun 18, 2013)

One of the many flower garden areas. Flowers and bulbs planted all over yard.


----------



## Tsscrapin (Jun 18, 2013)

View of herb garden towards parking area.


----------



## Tsscrapin (Jun 18, 2013)

Just canned our first batch of blackberry jam. 8 1 pint jars and 16 1/2 pint. That's all from one patch across the drive. And the patch is still covered.  if i had more energy left from all the packing i could have my holiday gifts done in one weekend


----------



## Tsscrapin (Jun 18, 2013)

Bump. Just keeping it fresh!


----------

